# Live bait tank



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Just looking for a for ideas for a live bank tank sort of thing.... Just to keep some slimeys and yakkas... I'm not looking for anything aerated, just something which is small and could store in my stealth supalite

Cheers


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe one option is to use a trolling bucket?
http://www.amazon.com/Frabill-Troll-Qua ... oll+bucket


----------

